# Cycling? Six pack?



## CyclingSAM (6 May 2009)

Been cycling lots, and recently ive noticed that my chest is starting to look like a six pack, does cycling actually form a sick pack?

I haven't done any other exercise to form it.


----------



## Will1985 (6 May 2009)

Not in my experience - running is the easiest way to develop it.

(By the way you mean stomach, not chest)


----------



## ColinJ (6 May 2009)

CyclingSAM said:


> Been cycling lots, and recently ive noticed that *my chest is starting to look like a six pack*, does cycling actually form a sick pack?
> 
> I haven't done any other exercise to form it.


Welcome to your ribs!


----------



## macky82 (7 May 2009)

sit ups makes mine!


----------



## junglegusset (8 May 2009)

User3143 said:


> everyone has a ''six pack'' just a case of burning fat to see it.



Yeah this is basically the crux of it. If you loose enough body fat you can see your stomach muscles. For many men though this is the last place you loose fat from. Sit ups and crunches just enhance the effect but without the very low body fat these will make no difference in appearence terms. Of course for real men a six-pack has a completely different meaning.


----------



## cyclenic (8 May 2009)

Photo's please!!!


----------



## jimboalee (8 May 2009)

cyclenic said:


> Photo's please!!!



CyclingSam is fourteen years old.

Requests for photos of him half naked will NOT be tolerated.


----------



## tyred (8 May 2009)

I have a six pack. I keep it in the fridege...


----------



## cyclenic (8 May 2009)

jimboalee said:


> CyclingSam is fourteen years old.
> 
> Requests for photos of him half naked will NOT be tolerated.




that doesn't mean the rest of u can't join in 
Sorry sam, didn't realise u were so young


----------



## tyred (8 May 2009)

cyclenic said:


> that doesn't mean the rest of u can't join in
> Sorry sam, didn't realise u were so young




Certainly. Here's my six pack!


----------



## redjedi (12 May 2009)

I've got an eight pack


----------



## fossyant (12 May 2009)

Not at nearly 40 am I going to get a six pack...may be a twelve pack.....hic....


----------



## zacklaws (12 May 2009)

What do you want a six pack for, a barrels better.


----------



## just jim (13 May 2009)

Mine took quite a bit of work.


----------



## BigSid (25 Jun 2009)

I've got a party seven. 

(Showing my age with that comment.)


----------



## dickothedrafter (25 Jun 2009)

just jim said:


> Mine took quite a bit of work.


 Like it!!


----------



## Jim_Noir (26 Jun 2009)

six pack is made in the kitchen and not in the gym! As said it's all about body fat showing the muscles. Some bigger guys have way better core than smaller guys with the muscles showing.


----------



## montage (26 Jun 2009)

Jim_Noir said:


> six pack is made in the kitchen and not in the gym! As said it's all about body fat showing the muscles. Some bigger guys have way better core than smaller guys with the muscles showing.



I witness a "chubby guy" hold the plank for 10 minutes after a bleep test, press up test and sit up test.


----------



## Jim_Noir (26 Jun 2009)

Lets face it, who would you want to go in a riung with Brad "6 pack" Pitt or chubby Mohamed Ali

Edit: Mind you I wouldn't mind doing a few rounds with Brad's Wife and Ali Daughter


----------



## Jim_Noir (26 Jun 2009)

Or held in a triangle by Kyra Gracie







View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6T1BhaUPkI


----------

